# .17 rem. for yotes?



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm currently waiting for a CZ Varminter in 17 rem (they're backordered until february) and was wondering if anybody on the forum has used this cartridge one yotes and how it performed. It will mainley be a ground squirrel gun but I'd like to know what the "needle blower" is capable of.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

The guys at coyotegods.com swear by .17 rem, from the arizona desert, to the prairies of canada they all (for the most part) use .17's. I suggest going over there, READING and SEARCHING the forums, and learning what you need too, they are the authority on .17 coyote rifles.

and a word of caution is don't ask any obviously stupid questions, or questions that have already been covered in the forums. They lack the patience.

Paige


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Awsome tip! I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great gun for calling out too 250yds and still capable after that but i have heard of people running into problems with wind and knock down on a marginal hit over 250yds


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

if i had some extra money id buy one or the new .17 fireball thats coming out or have a custom 17 mach IV. but i dont have any money and already have 2 yote rifles a savage 22-250 and a custom 22-6mm and still havent had anytime to go out coyote hunting hopefully ill be able to over the holidays.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

The .17 rem is a good cartridge barring heavy winds and within reasonable distances. I use mine for most of my calling. My only dislike is that I have to clean it after 4 to 5 shots or my accuracy suffers greatly! The one I have now is over 20 yrs old I think it's time for the fireball.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I use to use a .17, but i had a lot of trouble with wind and having enough knock down power. I sold mine and up graded to a .223. The .17 was awesome for fox hunting but on coyotes I was a little nervous using it. Just my opinion


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I have shot a 17 Rem for about 30 yrs. They are not a Coyote round. You have a bad hit in the shoulder or back to far and you have runners. They are no better then a 204.About all there good for are Fox and Praire Dogs.There are so many good rounds out there why settle for something that is marginal.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just to clarify the 17 Mach IV is the 17 Fireball, just a different name same great caliber. I had a buddy who used his in high school and he did great with it. I'd thought about getting one, but the 22-250 serves the same purpose and has better wind performance. But it would be great for saving pelts, just a little pin hole.
xdeano


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Turns out CZ has actualy dumped the 17 from thier line-up so I'll probably have to get a remington or get a savage and rebarrel it. I don't plan on useing the 17 rem as my go-to yote rifle (I have a 223 and a 25-06 for that) I was just curious what to expect, just in case.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

The .17 remington is a fantastic round for coyote hunting. I've been shooting one for the past 20 years. I've had three. None of mine fouled bad at all. I clean my barrel twice a year. I can easily send fifty rounds down the tube before starting to think I need to clean it.

I agree with Brad that it's very good to 250 yards. Farther is dependent upon conditions and how good of a shot you are. I've killed numerous coyotes well past 300 yards and some foxes past 400 yards with mine. I once saw a one shot kill on a coyote at an honest 487 yards.

It does have some limitations but if you are willing to accept those, then you'll be well served by this round. Those who say otherwise haven't shot very many coyotes with it.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

My Dad bought me a 17 rem for graduation back in 1985. I shot the barrel out of it in 4 yrs.(about 4000 rds) I had it rebarreled and bought another one in 1991 they are both Rem 700 BDL'S. They shoot good groups but in the wind they move around alot. I started shooting Coyotes with them and had alot of them get wounded and run off and have to track them.Sometimes that tough as the fur sucks up most of the Blood. I will stick with my 243 AI. That to me is the best Coyote round. I skin everything so to me it no big deal.

I have shot a good number of Coyotes with a 17 rem. But out West there seems to be alot of wind.I just dont like to track if I dont have to.The Hunters that use them maybe they know there limations and thats good.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess you either love them or not. 

I've certainly seen coyotes wounded with a variety of calibers. That's the fault of a bad hit and not the fault of the caliber. I was bragging to a guy I hunted with in Idaho how lethal the .17 was on coyotes. We finally managed to call one in, I shot and it took off running. He finished it off with his .300 win mag. He was not impressed. :beer:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

One caution on 17 Rem - Bullet performance. I was shooting prarie dogs with Remington Factory ammo at 200 yds + and the bullets were failing to expand (dogs were crawling off wounded with pin-holes in them). I switched to hornady bullet hand loads and had much better performance - lots of destruction and dead dogs).

The .17 cal bullets need a tough skin to make it through the barrell without flying appart at 4000 fps - as a result when the velocity slows at distance their expansion performance is not always so good.

:2cents:


----------

